# UT2004 very choppy online play



## magnolia (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi

*The problem* 
UT2004 will run brilliantly at full settings and 1600x1024 @ 85Hz but only offline. 
UT2004 runs dreadfully ONLINE with tearing, shots not being seen and characters 'morphing' around. The tearing is less noticeable at, say, 1024 x 786 but is still visible. 
Vysnc removes tearing (as it should) but does not solve the other problems. 

*What I've tried* 
Checked voltages and temperatures using SensorView before and after stress - perfectly fine. 
Deleted user.ini and ut2004 file in UT2004/System - no difference 
Enabled "no sound" in BIOS - no difference 
Played UT2004 in safe mode - no difference (seeing a trend yet?) 
Played at all setting levels and resolutions - virtually no difference, still unplayable. 
Tried different drivers, using the appropriate driver removal process/installation - SOME difference SOMETIMES when also re-installing the chipset drivers (although I did this last night and there was no difference) 
Tried default BIOS settings - no difference. 
Checked physical seating of components - fine. 

*My Gear* 
Asrock 939 dual sata mobo - not running dual sata. 
AMD San Diego 3700 - not overclocked 
Leadtek 7600GT PCi-E card not overclocked and using the stable Nvidia drivers 84.32 (? I'm at work) 
1 x Pioneer DVD 
1 x Sony CDRW 
1 x Seagate 80GB drive 
1 x WD 120GB 
530W Enermax PSU (5 months old and rock solid) 
2 x 512MB OCZ DDR memory 
Windows XP, SP2 and all updated. 


Another forum has suggested network driver issues or potential NIC issues. I only have an onboard card.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run throught the try these steps first link in my sig.also what is your internet speed,and type dsl,cable,dialup etc.have you updated the nic drivers if not do so.do you have a router if so try it directly connected to rule out the router as a problem.


----------



## ibfcqvpnic (Mar 25, 2007)

Online choppy UT 2004 play is due to packet loss.


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

It's definately due to the network/internet connection. What connection do you have, and what ping are you getting?
Also, try a multi over a local network, see what that does. (if possible)


----------



## magnolia (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh, thanks for the replies.

I have a 1meg down/256 up ADSL connection through British Telecom (BT). I'm in the UK.

I get no packetloss ever - I monitor that religiously. My ping is also between 40 - 60 on the servers I play on (England, Holland, Germany) and never really fluctuates.

I set up a local network and joined my own LAN game and had exactly the same problems as though I'd joined a "real" server : choppiness, warping etc.

I should point out that I am now running a Intel Core Duo E6300, 2 gig of RAM and a Gigabyte DS3 board. The only things which remain the same are my 7600GT card and the Router.

I read another post saying that my particular router can get into difficulty if the MTU is set lower than the PC's setting. Not sure I understood it but I'm fairly sure that Atypicality is correct. This is a network/router/connection problem.

Any further advice or help?

cheers


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you have a cross-over cable handy? If so, try running a P2P game and see if you still encounter the choppiness. If you do, that takes the router out of the equation and brings it down to either your NIC (It's onboard so it may be a dead Mobo) or a software problem.


----------

